# Any experience running 110v transformer continuously?



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Looking at getting a new tile saw for the workshop. It will be running almost continuously for about two hours at a time. (On for 5 mins off for 1 on average during this time)

Would a 110v transformer stand up to this use? The saw motor is 1100w, most of the 3KVA transformers are rated at max 1500w for continuous use. so in theory it should be Ok but does anyone have any experience?

I'd hate to get the machine only to find I'm limited by the transformer.

Reason why I ask, there's a slightly used model of the saw I'm after but its 110v. The particular saw (Raimondi) that I'm after is so thin on the ground that finding a used example is like finding a needle in a haystack. It's great value an has had very little use hence considering it.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

As I understand it building contractors run their tools on 110volt. I doubt they are very forgiving and expect site equipment to run hour after hour. So if the transformer you are looking at is that type in the yellow rubber housing I would expect it to operate without any problems.

You have quite a good overhead. Run out the mains leads fully, don't leave them coiled up.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Should be fine. Don't run them off any kind of extension cord mind and check the flex for damage from time to time.

Your saw isn't that grunty in terms of power, the only thing I noticed using 110V tools if sometimes they seem to draw a lot of current on initial startup which might dim the lights or similar for a second in some domestic electrical circuits.


----------

